# Univox Custom



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

A buddy of mine has a guitar shop and is always on the look out for older guitars. He picked up a Univox Custom last week and called me to see if I would go over it for him and it needed a rewire. I got the guitar on the bench at the moment and had it pretty well stripped down. The guitar is 335 shaped except it is completely hollow. The wood is maple and the build is good. The finish is sunburst and the center almost has a flame maple look to it. Pickups are single coil, no idea of brand but they are a little over 8K and heavy for the size. The pots were toast but the selector switch was salvageable just needed a little contact cleaner. The nicest part about this guitar is the neck. It is slim but the fret work is excellent, no edges all crowned nicely. I am about half way through the rewire and it should be interesting to put strings on this thing. I have no pics at present as I am at work but I will take a couple and post tomorrow. So far we only know it is pre 1968 according to a website that I found.


----------



## Marnacious (Dec 30, 2005)

Sounds like a nice one Paul, some pics to follow ?


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

As soon as I can get home to my camera, the problem with working out of town...


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

That sounds like a guitar I would love to see, but love to hear even more!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ya I love old Univox guitars. Be sure to post some pics!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

*Pics Pics Pics...*

Ok got the camera out and took several pics from different angles. here we go...








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

*Round 2*








[/IMG]

Now for the innards....








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

*Round 3*








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

There is one bad section on the top binding but it is repairable..








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

That's it for now, will post when it is all together...


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

That is definitely one of the coolest headstocks I have ever seen. I love that guitar. That's the most unique looking Univox I have seen.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

After it gets back together and set up it will likely be for sale at Steve's guitar shop... guitarnuts.ca


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Did some looking around, there is one on ebay in mint condition and it is going for 1500 +  This one is missing the bigsby arm piece and the original pickguard. All else is accounted for, keeping the original caps and wiring layout as the original.


----------

